# DVD wont play in Windows media player



## Shortys748

when i try to play a video in windows media player i get this.

Windows Media Player cannot play DVD video. You might need to adjust your Windows display settings. Open display settings in Control Panel, and then try lowering your screen resolution and color quality settings.

i did everything it said but i still get the error.


----------



## happyrck

try this ..XP codecs...it has a AC3Filter that you need...

http://www.free-codecs.com/download/XP_Codec_Pack.htm


----------



## Courtneyc

Do you have any DVD software installed (WinDVD, PowerDVD, etc). XP does not support DVD Video out of the box.

Courtney sends.....


----------



## Shortys748

happyrck said:


> try this ..XP codecs...it has a AC3Filter that you need...
> 
> http://www.free-codecs.com/download/XP_Codec_Pack.htm


thanks, they work now. they still dont work in media center, but they do in windows media player.


----------

